# TUXEDO Book XC1708 V2 PCGH-Edition - Geforce GTX 1060 und i7-8750H [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *TUXEDO Book XC1708 V2 PCGH-Edition - Geforce GTX 1060 und i7-8750H [Anzeige]*

						TUXEDO hat sich auf Computer mit Linux als Betriebssystem spezialisiert und ist unser Partner für PCGH-Gaming-Laptops. Dabei gibt es die PCGH-Geräte wahlweise mit TUXEDO Budgie 18.04 oder für einen Aufpreis von 100 Euro zusätzlich mit Windows 10 Home. Beim Bootvorgang können Sie dann kinderleicht auswählen, welches Betriebssystem gerade geladen werden soll. Wer noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit Linux hat, muss sich keine Sorgen machen, alle Treiber wurden von TUXEDO installiert und auch alle Sondertasten funktionieren unter Linux einwandfrei.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *TUXEDO Book XC1708 V2 PCGH-Edition - Geforce GTX 1060 und i7-8750H [Anzeige]*


----------



## Freakless08 (4. September 2018)

Warte da eher auf einen 15,6 Zoll FHD matt mit AMD Ryzen 7 2700U für meine Zwecke.


----------



## sterreich (9. September 2018)

Cinebench und Witcher 3?
Wären Tests eines auf Linux ausgelegten Notebooks unter Linux nicht sinnvoller?


----------



## El_Winnero (9. September 2018)

Ich kann mir genau vorstellen wie das wieder zustande gekommen ist...

Community: Yay Clevo-Notebooks werden populär und sind günstig !

PCGH: Hm mal schauen wo es hin geht...

Community: Naja schön sind die nicht, aber das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis passt.

PCGH: Wir sollte sowas auch machen ... Da können wir richtig absanen !

Community: Lieber mehr Geld für ein dezentes Design und gute Verarbeitung ausgeben

PCGH: Hier habt ihr unsere Clevo Books, super aufdringliches äußeres und noch teurer als die von XMG ...


----------



## pilzsammler2002 (10. September 2018)

Linux Notebook und dann Nvidia verbauen? Oo


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (30. September 2018)

pilzsammler2002 schrieb:


> Linux Notebook und dann Nvidia verbauen? Oo



Ist ja nicht wie bei Purism. Die GPUs funktionieren ganz gut ist halt proprietär


----------



## Stryke7 (30. September 2018)

Gefällt mir sehr gut, aber ich bin gerade nicht in dem Markt.  

Mein nächster großer Gaming-Rechner wird auf Linux laufen, aber ich zocke einfach nicht mobil.  Und Laptops mit denen man tatsächlich arbeitet (aka Thinkpads, in den meisten Fällen ... ) laufen natürlich immer mit Linux.


----------

